# Remember your first time?



## black85vette (Aug 15, 2010)

.... to give away one of the engines you made.  ;D

I have a friend who is really excited about model steam engines so I built one for him (sorry, no build thread  )  It is fairly simple using bits of designs from several others I built. Decided to personalize it with a name plate. His last name is Ibison, so I named the engine the I-Bison Steam Engine and then machined a recess in the head and put a Buffalo (another name for the American Bison) Nickel on it for decoration.

Kind of mixed emotions on this. Feels like giving away one of my kids.

Thought I would post it before it goes to its new home.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42teN4Y9bAI[/ame]


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 15, 2010)

Your engine has nice clean lines to it.

I am sure that your friend will like it.

SAM


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 15, 2010)

Beautiful engine Rick. That will be cherished I'm sure.

I would have no problem giving an engine away when it is so appreciated.


----------



## chucketn (Aug 15, 2010)

Now that's a beaut! If I'm not mistaken, the valve is the same as on the EZ-Build like I built. I understand how the valve sends the air/steam to the cylinder, but where is the exhaust? Where did you get the design of the cylinder? I would like to make something similar.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## bearcar1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Quite a nice, smooth runner. Your friend is sure to be honored by such a gift. Well done. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## black85vette (Aug 15, 2010)

chucketn  said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, the valve is the same as on the EZ-Build like I built. I understand how the valve sends the air/steam to the cylinder, but where is the exhaust?
> 
> Where did you get the design of the cylinder? I would like to make something similar.



Yes the valve is very much like the EZ engine. The basic piston valve is pretty easy to design around. Once you know the distance the eccentric will move the valve piston, calculating the port placement and valve spacing is fairly easy. Not the best valve but easy to design and easy to make. The intake is through the lower port and exhaust is out the end of the valve body. Exhaust travels back through the black line to the valve body and the valve piston is pulled back far enough that the exhaust just vents to the outside. The EZ engine works the same way except it is reversed and the exhaust exits at the rear of the valve body.

Cylinder design is not critical at all.  I used 1.5" DOM aluminum. (drawn over mandrel) It has a 1" bore that requires very little work to prepare. The head can be anything that seals up the end of the cylinder.  I like the DOM because I don't have to drill and bore out a cylinder. It is pretty much ready to run with just some light cuts to clean it up.

This design was easy to make, has few critical dimensions and will run down to about 4 lbs if friction is minimal and timing is right. I did do something different on this design. Since it will never be run on steam I made the piston out of Delrin plastic. Should reduce wear on the cylinder and it is a much lighter mass going back and forth.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Rick, 

I like the brass end on the flywheel. I'll have to consider putting those on my future engines. The flywheel looks very nice too...is it aluminum or steel?

-Trout


----------



## black85vette (Aug 15, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> I like the brass end on the flywheel. I'll have to consider putting those on my future engines. The flywheel looks very nice too...is it aluminum or steel?



The brass end was almost an after thought. I wanted a collar on the outboard side to set the end play and thought I might as well make it a V groove pulley just for grins. Also thought about putting a gear out there.

Flywheel is 3" aluminum. I still have about 10" of 3" diameter stock left. Until it is gone flywheels will be 3". ;D


----------



## Kaleb (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice work there! One question, have you made it with steam in mind, because the new owner might want to get a boiler and use it in Live Steam mode.


----------



## black85vette (Aug 16, 2010)

Kaleb  said:
			
		

> Nice work there! One question, have you made it with steam in mind, because the new owner might want to get a boiler and use it in Live Steam mode.



We discussed it and he is not interested in getting a boiler. It would run fine but I think I would want to replace the piston if it was going to run very much.


----------



## Diy89 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thats a nice engine. Good Job!
Let me put in an order for one.... ;D


----------



## hobby (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice machining on the parts, very nice assembly, and very nice paint job,
excellent runner, you can tell, that a lot of heart and soul went into that build, because it is so nicely done.

Very nice gift for your friend.


----------



## black85vette (Aug 22, 2010)

Well I feel really good about this. My friend was so excited about the engine. Today is his birthday but I delivered it yesterday. It was obvious he loved the colors and the design. The big plus was that it was so personalized for him. I also included my drawings and planning sheets for him to keep and emailed some photos of it being built.  So I am over the anxiety of having my first baby leave the nest.


----------



## njl (Aug 25, 2010)

You made a smashing job of that one BV, a really nicely presented model. Sounds like it has gone to good home, I've found that giving something away that is truly appreciated by it's new owner is always a nice feeling.

Nick


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 25, 2010)

BV,

I have forgotten the number of engines I have made and just given away, but I will give you one bit of information.

I think it makes me feel better than the recipient, mainly because, if ever I visit them, even after many years, I will see my engine displayed in a prominent place in their home. It has become more of a keepsake for them more than if I had kept it for myself.

To me it was just pieces of metal and such that I made into an engine over a short space of time. To them, they regard it more like a mini work of art. 

I am sure yours will get the same treatment and appreciation.


Bogs


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 25, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> I think it makes me feel better than the recipient, mainly because, if ever I visit them, even after many years, I will see my engine displayed in a prominent place in their home. It has become more of a keepsake for them more than if I had kept it for myself.



So true.


----------



## the engineer (Aug 25, 2010)

gave a little ic hit and miss engine away last year since heard it has been to a couple of school trips and sitts at the end of his bed not a flash engine by any standards just made from junk lying around


----------

